# South Coast (SolenTTeers) Group now on Facebook



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have created a Facebook Group for the South Coast (SolenTTeers) Region where we can discuss events etc.

See FACEBOOK to join.

Cheers Richard


----------

